# some have arrived more pictuires



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

The first of my kids have arrived . I went to feed this morning and there they were . It was her first time and she did it all by her self. She was slow on the mothering but with some encouragement she is doing fine . 2 lil buck Ollie and Crisco. The mom is Butter


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: some have arrived*

aww! they look fairly big - any ideas of weights?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: some have arrived*

they are really nice.....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: some have arrived*

Oh my gosh - how darn cute!!!


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: some have arrived*

The one on the right(Crisco) was 9 lbs and the one on the left (Olle) was 11lbs . The picture is of them at about 4 hrs old


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: some have arrived*

Awwwww Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: some have arrived*

CONGRATS!!!! Totally cute


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: some have arrived*

O my...what big boys! And adorable too....congratulations!


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: some have arrived*

Her are 2 more . a doe on the right and another lil buck








More should be arriving tonight or in the Am


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: some have arrived*

the boys are so cute I still have like 2 months before I see any babys I do have a question though, did you dip their hooves in idodine too? and if so why?


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: some have arrived*

Yes I did dip their hooves . I was told by a old timer that it helps to keep germs and ugh out and also if they need the iodine their body will absorb it ,if not no harm 
The 2 born today were both 11lbs.
Karen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: some have arrived*

Your girls must be exhausted fom those deliveries! Those are some big kids! Congrats on healthy deliveries and healthy , adorable babies!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: some have arrived*

SSSOOOOOO.... cute!!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: some have arrived*

Awww, how cute!! I can't wait until my Boer's start kidding!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: some have arrived*

Awe! Cute little kiddos!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: some have arrived*

Awwe....how cute they all are!!! kidding season is getting closer for me-but i'm ready for it to be here now;-).


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: some have arrived*









Just as I thought , This one greeted me this am . Only one but she was 14 lbs.
Karen


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: some have arrived*

Big girl!! And very very cute!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: some have arrived*

Awwww....  They all are sooo cute!


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

Her was my afternoon delivery. Peanut had hers today. A doe called Honey and a buck called Filbert. I am waiting on one more , I think she will be a few days ,but you never know .That makes
7 in the past 4 days. 4 bucks and 3 does.
Karen


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you please quit hogging all the babies - and send some this way???

What CUTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow....adorable kiddo's, and I have to say that buck had a wonderful time 5 months ago with all the babies you're getting!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, so many in such little time. Gorgeous babies!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY gorgeous!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Filbert . . I love it!!!

Hey what is your secret for those of use that are still waiting??


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on all those babies! :stars: They are adorable!!!


----------

